# DTS HD MA and Dolby True HD Onkyo



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I own a Onkyo TX-SR608 AV receiver that should be able to decode both format. It's paired with a Panasonic DMP-BD85 with I guess is enough high end to decode both format too.

Most french movie come in either Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS. A few of them come in DTS master audio or Dolby True HD.

I actually own Distric 9 wich is recorded in DTS master audio and my friend brought it's Batman Dark knight movie once that is in Dolby True HD.

On my remote I can preset favorite listening mode for Movie, Music and Game and also got a 4th button for THX decoding.

When I put the Dark knight in my blue ray and press thx button the AV is set to theater dimentional and the Dolby True HD light turn on the the AV.

When I put Distric 9 wich is in DTS HD master audio and press THX button it set on Theater Dimensional but then said that the setting is unavailable and decode the movie in simple DTS.

Some one know why it's doing so? I'd like to be able to hear to loss less audio when it's available but it seems that my AV wont read DTS HD or I'm doing something wrong (note that the blueray disk setting are all right checked them more than once). I've read my Onkyo manual but it don't seems to state anything about how to select decoding (since I guess it's so easy to set). I don't think that my receiver could be defective since it work well. The blueray player work well too. Everything is new. Could it be my HDMI cable too? I used one of those el cheapo walmart cable but I have other cheap brand HDMI wire I could switch them easily between Xbox and TV decoder.

Steeve


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

Steeve-O said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I own a Onkyo TX-SR608 AV receiver that should be able to decode both format. It's paired with a Panasonic DMP-BD85 with I guess is enough high end to decode both format too.
> 
> ...


Some DSP based post processing is not available with the lossless formats on some recievers. I would try and decode the lossless signal raw without the processing to see if that is the case with yours.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The fact that your getting TryHD and not DTS MA is a bit strange. Make sure that your receivers audio presets in the user menu are set to use the DTS MA whe it gets that signal it may be set to "Auto" or another setting. Also make sure that in the BluRay players audio menu that you have bitstream selected and have the downconversion turned "off"


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I found the culprit. I didn't knew that a blueray player could downgrade the signal from DTS HD to DTS, etc.

The thing that I don't understand is that this setting is supposed to downgrade Dolby True HD and DTS HD to Dolby digital and DTS. I doesn't deal them separately but together so I don't know why I could still set my AV receiver on Dolby True HD.


----------

